

Hacker News now has 3 slashtags on unscatter.com. /hn /hnstories /hncomments - jrussbowman
http://www.unscatter.com/search/?q=%2Fhn+hnsearch

======
jrussbowman
It's still not the prettiest site, another redesign will be coming in the
future. I want to get a few more APIs in place before I do that, and am
working on other things first.

I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to play with an API for Hacker News.
It's built using the HNSearch api - <http://www.hnsearch.com/api>

I'm open to any comments or suggestions. I've added my Twitter name to my
profile so I should be a bit easier to track down.

